# Spalted Maple Hiking Staff for my Grandson



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Recently made this for one of my grandson's 11th birthday


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Nice Eagle!

I'm sure your Grandson will love it.

Rodney


----------



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

I like how the spalting fits in with the feathers you burned in. Very nice effect. I can see your grandson telling his grandkids one day about how their great great grampy made that.


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

A great stick.


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

An awesome heirloom for sure!

My 9 year old grandson has outgrown his second stick, and he requested a new, longer stick. We picked out a honey locust that has been sitting in the garage for 4 years, and the bark is still firmly attached. I'll have time soon to do that. Nothing fancy like yours, though, my skills aren't at that level.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

CAS14 said:


> An awesome heirloom for sure!
> My 9 year old grandson has outgrown his second stick, and he requested a new, longer stick. We picked out a honey locust that has been sitting in the garage for 4 years, and the bark is still firmly attached. I'll have time soon to do that. Nothing fancy like yours, though, my skills aren't at that level.


Thanks, I just play at it. It's something I enjoy doing.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Well done. What is the finish? I like working with maple, though I have had problems getting oil based stains to take without blotching.


----------



## sickelstix (May 28, 2017)

Kids are fun to make sticks for. It seems like they always know how they want it to look. Sometimes very demanding.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

MJC4 said:


> Well done. What is the finish? I like working with maple, though I have had problems getting oil based stains to take without blotching.


Thanks, this one just has some BLO on it to bring out the natural color, then a couple coats of polyurethane thinned with a little mineral spirits to seal it. I find that most hardwoods are difficult to stain with oil based stains. I will often use leather dye when I want some color.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

sickelstix said:


> Kids are fun to make sticks for. It seems like they always know how they want it to look. Sometimes very demanding.


My grandson was thrilled to receive it. Unfortunately, he had to wait quite awhile for it. The look on his face was priceless and he proudly carries it to all his Boy Scout outings. I wish I had finished it sooner.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Nice stick, well done he will cherish that one.


----------

